#ubuntu-in 2017-03-21
<locodir-user_> hi
<locodir-user_> anyone here
<locodir-user_> From Bombay
#ubuntu-in 2017-03-23
<pavlushka> .yt Amit Tandon
<u-la-la> YouTube returned 462061 results: Women are more Intelligent - STAND UP COMEDY by AM ... by Amit Tandon (https://youtu.be/2UZG4AcZauE), Five Star Hotel Experience - Stand Up Comedy by Am ... by Amit Tandon (https://youtu.be/iGvQsnq-Lok), Women and their Handbags - Stand Up Comedy by Amit ... by Amit Tandon (https://youtu.be/4DbInxr2MAE), Traffic in Delhi - Stand up Comedy by Amit Tandon by Amit Tandon (https://youtu.be/xKLl7vo4jcY)
<pavlushka> wb Kilos :)
<Kilos> ty pavlushka bad bad internet connection
<pavlushka> he he
#ubuntu-in 2017-03-24
<syedshozafabbas> hiii
<vishalIRC> hello!
#ubuntu-in 2017-03-25
<locodir-user> hi
#ubuntu-in 2017-03-26
<sonu_nk> hi koi bhai
<sonu_nk> meri help k liye ?
<sonu_nk> pavlushka, hi how are you ?
<pavlushka> hello sonu_nk , long time, ha?
<sonu_nk> pavlushka, what is your skype id?
<sonu_nk> send me PM
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: you have an askubuntu profile?
<sonu_nk> no
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: any stackexchange profile?
<sonu_nk> why ?
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: coz I find this, http://askubuntu.com/users/394133/sonu-kumar
<u-la-la> [ User sonu kumar - Ask Ubuntu ] - INVALID_LOGIN
<pavlushka> guessed its you
<sonu_nk> no ..that no me..
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: aha, now I know :)
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: so this is your issue, i have one connection of Airtel and two or more pc connected on one internet connection .. then issue : i am accessing the application on ubuntu machine.. then if i will open the website with browser on windows ..it shows timed out ..means website can only run in any one pc at a time.. this issue with only if ubuntu pc connected on internet connection with modem...
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: how is your local/physical setup to connect to internet? do you use any router?
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: how the two machine uses the Airtel connection simultaneously?
<sonu_nk> yes
<sonu_nk> pavlushka, i m here
<pavlushka> The device is an Airtel modem connected through a router?
<sonu_nk> no router here... direct wire connected with modem and two pc connected with modem
<sonu_nk> pavlushka, you there?
<pavlushka> yes
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: can you post a picture of the scenario or the modem?
<pavlushka> sayakb: or the model number of the modem
<sonu_nk> https://www.snapdeal.com/product/binatone-dt860w-150-rj45-white/676500855765
<sonu_nk> pavlushka,
<u-la-la> [ Binatone DT860W 150 RJ45 White - Buy Binatone DT860W 150 RJ45 White Online at Low Price in India - Snapdeal ] - INVALID_LOGIN
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: looking into it
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: that one is a modem+router
<sonu_nk> pavlushka, yes i checked
<sonu_nk> :)
<pavlushka> sayakb: can you log into that device through your web browser?
<pavlushka> I guess the router part is not configured correctly
<sonu_nk> yes. i can
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: try to load the ip 192.168.1.1 in your browser
<sonu_nk> pavlushka, but other site are working perfect
<sonu_nk> only issue with lead-iq.com
<sonu_nk> other site are working perfect on another pc at one time..means we can access other sites on multilple pc at one time.. only issue with ubuntu.
<sonu_nk> i can login 192.168.1.1
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: you have only one real ip
<sonu_nk> ???
<pavlushka> sonu_nk:  forget it, you have a bandwidth limit, right?
<sonu_nk> yes...
<sonu_nk> its linode server lead-iq.com
<pavlushka> so you are managing the lead-iq.com server hosted on linode?
<sonu_nk> yes
<sonu_nk> i have ssh access
<pavlushka> ok, and you can access it from both machines but from one machine at a time?
<sonu_nk> yes
<sonu_nk> but its both machine are windows then both pc can access at one time...
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: but you can access other sites from both machines at the same time without any issue?
<pavlushka> aha
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: you know oftc irc network?
<pavlushka> like this freenode irc network?
<sonu_nk> yes
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: on oftc, there is a channel named #linode, it the company's helpline
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: join there and ask for this issue :)
<sonu_nk> ok..do you have lot of pc on one network this time..if you can test ?
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: all are linux
<pavlushka> no windows
<sonu_nk> no issue.. we can try one more case with linux pc
<sonu_nk> lead-iq.com open at one time on 2-3-4 pc
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: two linux machine at a time?
<sonu_nk> yes
<sonu_nk> lead-iq.com make refresh 5-6 times on both pc
<sonu_nk> take it 2 min ...
<sonu_nk> posted in OFTC
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: works for me, two linux and an android, all of them loads
<sonu_nk> then wht the issue with my pc
<sonu_nk> you were loading at one time?
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: wait for the answer
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: try setting up a windows VM on your Ubuntu and try to load the site from that VM, see what happens :)
<pavlushka> if you have enough CPU & RAM
<sonu_nk> not have enough cpu ram.. already have lot of load.
<pavlushka> I mean multicore CPU and minimum $ GB of ram.
<pavlushka> 4 GB ram
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: ok
<sonu_nk> soits working on your side ?
<pavlushka> yeah
<sonu_nk> means issue in pc
<sonu_nk> can we trouble shoot this time with my pc. ?
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: loading an windows env on VM, lets see
<sonu_nk> ok
<sonu_nk> ubuntu channel send me this " then disable dhcp, use static interfaces, and configure default gateways and subnetmasks properly "
<sonu_nk> pavlushka,
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: and what do you think?
<pavlushka> sayakb: my windows VM is terrible on net
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: ^
<sonu_nk> i dont have knowledge about linux ,, i can only code ;)
<pavlushka> sayakb: turn of the dhcp server on your router
<pavlushka> and turn of dhcp client on both linux and ubuntu machines
<pavlushka> set the routers ip 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: : and on one machine set the ip 192.168.1.2, netmask 255.255.255.0 and on the other 192.168.1.3, netmask 255.255.255.0
<pavlushka> s/of/off
<u-la-la> pavlushka meant to say: and turn off dhcp client on both linux and ubuntu machines
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: and on both machines use gateway ip as 192.168.1.1
<pavlushka> that means on one machine the total ip configuration is like this
<pavlushka> ip 192.168.1.2 or 3
<pavlushka> netmask 255.255.255.0
<pavlushka> gateway 192.168.1.1
<pavlushka> 255.255.255.0 netmask indicates  /24 ip series
#ubuntu-in 2018-03-21
<ygl> hi all
<ygl> can someone help me with an issue please
#ubuntu-in 2020-03-18
<sumagna> hello
#ubuntu-in 2020-03-21
<ragman> ?
